# Sticky breech plug



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

I have an Omega that the breech plug likes to freeze up in after a trip to the range. I'm using anti sieze and I have tried snugging it up with a ratchet, and only hand tightening it, but both methods produce the same results. Any suggestions???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Different type or a little more anti seize? Have you cleaned the threads of the actual breech (not the plug or male end, but the female end)? T/C makes a cleaning plug just for that purpose; or maybe a new plug in case the thread of the plug is a little rough??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

How many times are you firing it each trip? Maybe you could loosen and then tighten it in the middle of pratice instead of waiting until the end.

I use the knight breech plug grease on mine.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Breach plug grease recipe*

I start with a 1:1 ratio ( 50/50) of never seize and a good high pressure lithium based axle grease. Mix that together well and then add about six squirts of "Slick 50" Teflon oil into the mix. A buddy of mine, who I divulged this secret recipe too, adds about 25 % creamy ski wax to the mix and he has had very good success with removing breach plugs after extended shootings.

I never like to shoot more than about 20 to 25 shoots without pulling the plug to clean the threads and re-coat with grease mix. I do not know of any manufacture that tells you to tighten in the breach plug more than finger tight.

Whites are horrible to get out if they have been shoot many times without cleaning, because you can only get a 1/4 inch drive deep socket into the action and then you need a long extension to try and break things loose. The breach plug factory supplied wrench is to soft. I have a "Snap On" deep socket and long extension just because it is the only thing we could get to hold up to break loose a breach plug in a .41 White series G ML using a ½ inch drive three foot long breaker bar and the barreled action in a vise. If you want to know which brand of tools are the best, just try this one at home, and you will soon learn that "Snap On" truly are the best hand tools made. We broke a half dozen Craftsmen, Proto, Chinese junk etc. before we got that **** thing out.

CVA and I believe some of the early Knights have the slotted plugs, like a regular head screw slot that were bears to try and get out once fouled, and many are sold on KSL's classified board because they can't get the breach plugs out. I would recommend, If you own one of these fine gems, to pull the plugs before you get to ten shots and clean, or give them to your worst enemy.

Good luck and good shooting....Bigbr

PS: Do not give this recipe out to just anyone or I will have to kill you..... :mrgreen:


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i just put mine in intell i feel it stop I don't tighten mine at all


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I use pink Teflon tape and tighten my breech plug very tight . I overlap the tape on the front of the breech plug and it helps seals the breech plug . I have never had a breech plug stick while using tape . even after shooting 30-40 loads. Clean up is also a snap , no grease or mess and the threads are spotless .


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

RynoUT said:


> I have an Omega that the breech plug likes to freeze up in after a trip to the range. I'm using anti sieze and I have tried snugging it up with a ratchet, and only hand tightening it, but both methods produce the same results. Any suggestions???


So I definately have been down this road before.............I just use the yellow T/C bore butter grease on it now and it works like a charm. As mentioned by you and others, only hand tighten and not even tighten, SNuG.

I have one of those CVA's that it got stuck and I event BENT my puller tool trying to get it out. In a vice and it wasn't coming. I called CVA and that wise ol' man gave me the trick.......
New barrel=$$$$$ This guy tells me, to boil some water to a full rolling boil and pour it down the barrel and let it sit till it gets nice n toasty. Came out like a charm. He also said to take out the plug AT THE RANGE after you get done shooting. Don't wait till you get home and the gun has cooled down. I have always taken the plug out after shooting and after even 20 shots, if I take it out right when I am done........NO PROBLEMS.....just my .02


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never had trouble with mine and it seems like you are doing everything right. I would sent it in in October. TC is awesome to work with you and if something is wrong with your breach or barrel they will replace it. That boiling idea sounds good too....


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I use TC Bore Butter and wipe my plug down(till it shine's) and use it on the thred clean'r its worked very well for me.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Go get you a canister or TC's Gorilla Grease. It's purple and smells pretty tasty. I use it all the time and my plug has never stuck on me. It also cleans up with water. Cleanig your female end is a good idea also.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I had the same problem with my Omega (I actually broke the little socket that came with the gun trying to loosen the plug) but I made several small purchases that helped a lot:
1) I bought a small cheep socket wrench and a socket that I keep in my possables. ( I am sorry I cannot remember the size off the top of my head but I remember it is a common size) It doesn't take up much more weight and space than the one that came with my gun but is stronger and has a little better leverage and grip. 
2) As Huge29 mentioned, I bought a T/C breach plug thread cleaner. It is a small plastic breach plug that you can screw into the threads then clean it off with gunk out and a bursh. Repeat that process a couple of times and it cleans the threads thoroughly.
3) I bought a T/C breach plug lubricant applicator. It is a little "L" shaped tube that you can screw onto a tube of breach plug lubricant, stick it into the space for the plug and squeeze. Holes in the applicator apply lubricant evenly in ALL of the threads. The clear T/C lubricant also works much better and is easiler to clean than the messy black "anti sieze that I was using before.
I have not had any problems since I started to use this process, tools and supplies.


----------

